# Easton ACC or ACC Pro Hunter shooters, (a few ?'s)



## 82ndGuardian (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,
I was thinking of purchasing some Easton ACC or Easton ACC Pro Hunter arrow's but had a few questions.

1) Do the regular ACC's come with the uni bushings and an insert to screw in the tips? Also is the insert flush with the arrow or is it similar to an insert like one used on a Carbon Express 350?

2) Same question about the insert for ACC Pro Hunters. Also with the Pro Hunters can that use a uni bushing also so i can use G-Nocks?

3) I am shooting a 2008.5 GT500 & Z28 @ 29" and 60#'s with a G5 peep and string loop. I would like the arrow 28 1/2" from the end of the shaft to the u in the nock. Would i be better with the ACC 3-49 or the 3-60 and vice versa for the Pro Hunters?

Please let me know.


----------



## lv2bwhnt (Mar 30, 2007)

I hunted with ACC's for over 10 years and found them to be one of,if not the best shaft made. It uses the G nock with bushing. From what I have seen on the ACC Pro Hunter they are a smaller diameter and use a bushing with the X nock. Weight is 1/10 gr. heavier with the Pro on the 390 size which compares to the ACC 3-49. 390 is the spine on both. With your draw length and low 60 poundage I would think the 349/390 would be good but you should probably check the selection chart on Easton's website. The big advantage that I see for the Pro's is you can use a lighted nock like Lumenok if you are hunting with them. I'm going to give the Pro's a try this year. I don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck.


----------



## 82ndGuardian (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply *lv2bwhnt*.

I am thinking of giving the pro hunters a shot as well.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Pro hunters*

1) Do the regular ACC's come with the uni bushings
Yes
and an insert to screw in the tips? Also is the insert flush with the arrow or is it similar to an insert like one used on a Carbon Express 350?
Yes it does

2) Same question about the insert for ACC Pro Hunters. Also with the Pro Hunters can that use a uni bushing also so i can use G-Nocks?
No, that is not the case, the unibusing in the pro hunter is of a different size to fit the easton "X" nock.

3) I am shooting a 2008.5 GT500 & Z28 @ 29" and 60#'s with a G5 peep and string loop. I would like the arrow 28 1/2" from the end of the shaft to the u in the nock. Would i be better with the ACC 3-49 or the 3-60 and vice versa for the Pro Hunters?
They are about the same, except the Pro hunter is heavier. 

FYI, the new Pro hunter if you decide to use a lighted nock you need to cut the uni-bushing out all together or you will risk in consistent flight. Learn more about Pro hunter and Firenock as listed in Firenock;s FAQ.

http://www.firenock.com/faqs.htm#09_3

Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C Pro Hunter arrows?
Firenock "E" style nock is what is needed to fit the A/C/C Pro Hunter arrrow. A/C/C Pro Hunter all have an ID of ~0.227"and an OD of 0.270", 0.275", 0.280, and 0.285" for 440, 390, 340 and 300 size respectviely. With the factory uni-bushing installed, it is very easy to think that a Firenock "A" style will fit as the Easton "X" nock is about the same size. This is not the case, in order for Firenock to work properly, the Firenock unit must make no less than 3 full circumfrance contacts with the inside wall of the arrow shaft. The presence of Uni-bushing make it impossible for Firenock to work properly. The circuit will fly out from the nock when shot at any obkect; the entire unit will also not able to spin balance inside the shaft. These are the only immediate issue that had been observed. Therefore in order to use Firenock in the A/C/C Pro Hunters, the uni-bushing must be removed. Since the uni-bushing used in the Pro-Hunter is glued in with a very strong black glue, forceing it out is close to impossible, and heating the shaft will casue seperating of the alunimum from the carbon layer. This lead to the only obvious solution, to cut it out. After the X nock is removed, cut the shaft at 0.375"; or 0.9" including the nock. The uni-bushing from the very tip to where it ends is ~0.325" or ~0.260" sleeve with a ~0.070" collar, and the X nock is ~0.63". Square the shaft and your ACC Pro Hunter shaft is ready to accept a Firenock "E" nock. Please note that there may be a tiny bit of polycabonate shave off from the shaft when you push in the Firenock "E" style nock the very first time, this is normal and part of the "E" nock's multi-diameter/size fit design.

Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows? 
With minor modification, the Firenock "GS" series nocks will fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows. Use a razor blade and shave off the 8 ridges on the nock cylinder. By shaving these ridges off, you will reduce the Outer Diameter (OD) of the nock to 0.2405" which would allow the Firenock to make better contact with the interior wall of the arrow shaft.

Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C 3-49/390, 3-39/440 and 3-28/500 and Epic arrows? 
After some serious testing. We concluded that Firenock 'E' style nock can fit all the above sizes: ACC/3-49/390 with no modification, 3-39/440 and 3-28/500 with very minor modifications.
A/C/C 3-49/390 has an inside diameter of 0.230" or 5.86mm
A/C/C 3-39/440 has an inside diameter of 0.220" or 5.56mm
A/C/C 3-28/500 has an inside diameter of 0.205" or 5.21mm


----------



## mugsy63 (Dec 8, 2007)

*acc pro or acc*

What I can't figure out going by there selection chart is that it shows me shooting the 3-28 with the 500 spine but there is no 500 spine in the pro hunters. Do I go with the nearest thing which would be the 440's and also would you feel comfortable using these in Africa on Kudu or Warthog? Thanks


----------

